# cheap lighting for outdoor rings?



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

We have this tall lamp post beside the small sand ring, and it lights up pretty well but we aren't allowed to use it anymore because it uses too much hydro:-( So that means no night riding, or riding in the dark for that matter, which is usually the nicest time to ride. I thinking of everyone pitching in to buy those solar garden lamps, and arranging them around the ring as we please whenever someone wants to ride? What do you think of that? Or does anyone know of a cheap solution..

Thanks guys and Merry Christmas eve!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I found this article Solar Lighting Solutions For Horse Arenas follow the link for solar lighting for pricing Im sure there are similar available in Canada, but it will give you some idea of the cost. 
Good luck on your arena


----------



## KristinJ (Dec 24, 2009)

I may not be of much help, however I did buy a solar flood light last year. I have no electricity running to my barn so hooked one up to get some light. It was a switch on/off or you could do the motion detector setting. It worked very well for about the first month, then it 'died'. I was pleased with it when it *did* work but think you would need atleast 5-6 of them to light an entire arena.


----------

